# Behlen or Priefert?



## Coacheffie (Nov 29, 2007)

Recently lost chain link kennels in a tornado from hurricane Gustav. I have access to both Behlen and Priefert kennels. I would like a little feedback about pros and cons of each.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I just bought a couple prieferts and think they are super sturdy easy to put up and secure.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Just a note, my priefert's the welds are breaking at the frame. The dogs jump against them enough and they break them. Then they get their webbing caught on them. I've had three of them do it. Two of them got holes in the webbing that healed up. The third I didn't catch in time and he completely tore through the webbing like someone sliced it with a knife.

WRL


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

I have Behlen and so far I really like them. The door latch has been known to stick and the door will open so I have to double check them when I close it.

Otherwise, I plan on doubling up my kennels with another set of Behlen.

Loren


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

The Behlen Magnum is my choice.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't know these brands, but have 30 yr old Mason runs that - except for a little rust in very small places (where dogs constantly jumped on 2 runs) - are good as new. (But shipping to you might run the cost up...)


----------



## slyfoxfarm (Mar 30, 2008)

I have 16 5x10 Behlen Magnum kennels that are 5 years old. All the welds are rusted out. Even tried repainting them. My male dog kennels I have had to replace allready. Last about as long as a livestock tube gate. Spend the extra money and buy Mason Kennels. They will last a life time.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

My Behlen Magnums are 11 years old and they are holding up just great.


----------



## Bob Region (Mar 2, 2003)

Prieferts are a waste of time and money for they do not hold up at all. I have eleven of them and when they were three years old they started rusting out up on the top rails where a dog can't even reach and the welds come loose and they rust in the joints of the wire as well as the hinges holding the gates. 

I wished that I had bought galvanized Mason for the price differential is minimal and they hold up. Priefert wanted another thousand dollars to replace the bad material and I said no, they do not stand behind their products which are a disgrace. The Prieferts cost me over three thousand dollars.

I live on Hwy 28 E if you want to see lousy junk kennels.

Bob Region


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I needed some temporary kennels (for 5 years or so), and went with the AKC kennels from Tractor Supply.

They have held up extremely well and still look brand new after three years. The tarp thingys that cover them have not lasted, but they have sent me free replacements twice without any problem. 

For the price, you can't beat them. They have nice latches, and the galvanized looks like they were just put up.


----------

